# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  23 сентября - День осеннего равноденствия

## Irina

* 23 сентября - День осеннего равноденствия*


День осеннего равноденствия - это день астрономического начала осени. 23 сентября Солнце восходит точно в точке востока и заходит точно в точке запада.В этот день продолжительность дня и ночи на всей Земле одинакова и равна 12 часам. В эти дни Земля занимает строго вертикальное положение относительно Солнца.Звездные Весы уравновесят темное и светлое время суток, ведь именно в зодиакальном созвездии Весов находится точка осеннего равноденствия. В этот день продолжительность дня и ночи на всей Земле одинакова и равна 12 часам. Но из-за преломления света световой день длится несколько дольше.

В день осеннего равноденствия  начинается вторая половина бабьего лета и по народному поверью, какая погода будет в этот день, такой будет и осень. По народным приметам считалось, что если рябины в лесу много, то осень будет дождливая, если мало - сухая. Много ягод на рябине предвещает строгую зиму. Еще народные приметы говорят: чем сентябрь суше и теплее, тем лучше будет осень, тем позднее наступит настоящая зима.На Руси день осеннего равноденствия считался праздником и всегда отмечался пирогами с капустой, брусникой и мясом, а также народными гуляниями.

----------


## Sanych

Жалко конечно, не люблю потёмки. Да и на машине ездить хуже по темноте.

----------


## Irina

Вот теперь уже и надежда на тёплые солнечные деньки совсем исчезла((

----------


## Sanych

Бабье лето хотим.

----------


## Irina

Ну мало ли чего мы хотим   Может и лето, только не бабье)))

----------

